# When is the next jhb vape meet



## Tvangeste (30/3/16)

Hi guys,

Kind of used to just sit in my room and vape all by my lonesome and I have never been to a vape meet before, if anyone knows of when the next jhb one be Please let me know, want to get a few pics too. The guys at the vape store are going to get sick of me hanging out there =P 

Many thanks,
T

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (30/3/16)

I reckon the next event will be VapeCon. From what I hear expect it to be in the middle of the year

Reactions: Like 1


----------

